# new poster



## rbpilot (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi,
New to forum and looking for information on the best of 3-7 thousand foot towns near the sea for living in Mexico. Any recommendations would be appreciated.
Thanks roy


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

rbpilot said:


> Hi,
> New to forum and looking for information on the best of 3-7 thousand foot towns near the sea for living in Mexico. Any recommendations would be appreciated.
> Thanks roy


Not sure what your definitions of "best" or "near" are as there are many popular places that fit your height range.


----------



## rbpilot (Jul 18, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> Not sure what your definitions of "best" or "near" are as there are many popular places that fit your height range.


Sorry for being vague I have been doing a lot of homework and really like the way Tepic looks, close to the sea, not too populated, beautiful. I plan to be in the area in August and know it is the rainy season. I am looking forward to seeing the area and towns like Xalapa and Tepic sound right, I just don't want to miss a great spot while looking. Plan to spend at least a couple months wandering.
Any suggestions would be appreciated and thanks a lot for your time.
roy


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

rbpilot said:


> Hi,
> New to forum and looking for information on the best of 3-7 thousand foot towns near the sea for living in Mexico. Any recommendations would be appreciated.
> Thanks roy


Welcome, Roy.

My first suggestion is that you spend some time going through the many archived, helpful discussions here on the forum where you'll learn a wealth of information about making a choice where to locate yourself in Mexico ... and even if Mexico is the right choice for you.

Each of us has things in our lives which impact our choices and without knowing so much more about you it's really not possible to offer the advice you're looking for. There are many possibilities for you to consider.

Also have a look at a good guidebook for Mexico, such as the _Lonely Planet Mexico_ guide, and a good road atlas/map so that you can see things such as location, altitudes, etc. 

It's going to take a lot of research effort on your part because you're going to have to narrow down the possibilities on your own. But good things don't come easy. They require a bit of 'sweat equity.'

When you narrow down your possibilities there will be people here who have a lot of knowledge about Mexico, and likely the areas you've identified ... and I've no doubt you'll be the recipient of a lot of good advice.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Xalapa, Veracruz. 1,400 meters up and around 70 kms. to the beaches.


----------

